# air rifle identification



## psnider

I was recently given an pellet/air rifle (image attached) by a friend. It is a nice rifle but has no identification markings on it. It also has no safety. It is pretty powerful and can only shoot one pellet at the time. Can anyone look at the image and tell me what kind of air rifle this is?


----------



## Longshot

I have the same one, but don't know a brand name for it. Bought it at a sports show in Phoenix for cheap. All I know is that it said "made in China" at the sale. It was cheap and claimed a good velocity (don't remember what) and thought it would be a fun one to plink with. I have no complaints as it shoots more accurate than I thought it would.


----------



## psnider

Mine was not real accurate when I first got it but when I put the scope on it and got it adjusted it is deadly accurate now. Seems pretty powerful. The guy that gave it to me said if you shoot at an animal you better be wanting to kill it.


----------



## dndhomes

I have the same gun. Purchased mine at Cummings tool sale for $20 .Same thing , made in china . Think it shoots around 900 feet per second. worth the money.


----------



## penggvirus

产地：中国
品牌： GONGZI牌 工字牌
型号： B31
概述：工字 B31是中国生产的一款专供出口的汽枪，中国国内因为法律不充许个人拥有任何枪支。
Origin: China

Brand: GONGZI license plate

Model: B31

Summary: an B31 is a Chinese production for export of steam, China because the law does not allow individuals have any guns.


----------



## LeeAirRifle

Have one myself it's just a cheap chines import that are great for plinking in the garden.

It's hard to say what the power is from a photo all I can say is they can come in any velocity.

I am sure you will have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## BarefootBob

I have this same air rifle as well. Picked it up at a gun show. Except mine doesn't have the contoured cheek part in the stock. I also does not have the padded butt stock.


----------



## rugerguy211

I bought the same rifle at a parking lot tool show, for $20. (I guess it was Cummins?)
The front sight is actually welded on crooked, so it is virtually useless. I put a scope on it. It is VERY accurate, and much more powerful than my Daisy Powerline 1150.










The target was shot in my basement range, 10 shots, off hand, from 50 feet. Obviously I dropped one at 7-8 o'clock, and pushed one up to 11 o'clock. The other 8 were pretty much center target.


----------

